# Edition 38 Pictures



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's some of mine




























Jim









Andy's Leon I detailed before GTi Inters.... Still looking hot!






























































(as nice as that looks, you have to wonder how the looks affect cooling issues)
































































Link to album
http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/aspiretodetail/Edition38X - 2010/


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Cracking pictures.:thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG that Golf's engine bay is prestine! I'm literally shocked at how amazing that is.
Do I spy ITBs on there as well?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice, love the style of these cars


----------

